# It's Word Reference's Birthday!!



## Kibramoa

_"July 18, 2004 WordReference open for new threads and posts."_

Happy Birthday!!!  Feliz Cumpleaños

My appreciation goes to Mike Kellogg and the great team of moderators that keep the forums going. You all have created an excellent community for exchange of ideas, knowledge and understanding.  Thanks to all the forum users for their valuable contributions. I have learned so much from all of you. 

Muchas felicidades,
Kibramoa


----------



## krolaina

Es cierto, podemos decir que es el cumpleaños de Mike K... 

Muchas felicidades a Mike, mods, foreros...y a todos los que hacen posible este mágico lugar.

Tenemos que mantenerlo vivo... así que ¡a postear!.

Enhorabuena WR.


----------



## Trisia

Really?! Wow, cool!!! 

When do we get to eat the cake?


----------



## RIU

¿El 18 de julio precisamente?

En fin ¡que le haremos!

Muchas felicidades a todos, y en especial a MK y a todo el equipo de moderadores.

Así, con todo el morro: Mike, ¿Te pagas unas birras? 

RIU


----------



## TrentinaNE

Great catch, Kibramoa!    I had no idea.  It's always good to celebrate happy times, so thanks for reminding us of this happy anniversary.  

Elisabetta


----------



## alexacohen

Is it 18th July already?

Happy birthday, then, to everyone who makes this forum possible.

Thank you all.

Alexandra


----------



## EmilyD

And, I thought it was Cuchuflete's birthday (or is that tomorrow)...

*Many Happy Returns Of The Day  !!!

*Nomi


----------



## LV4-26

Hello Word Reference.
Three years old!!! You've grown up a lot.
I can see you're in great shape.
Congratulations to your daddy, Mike and your 141,269 fans.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, congratulations WordReference! 
 - over half a million language questions (threads) answered
 - over 3 million posts

All that in three years!  Not bad...


----------



## k_georgiadis

Congratulations WordReference, a fantastic job across many fronts.


----------



## Punky Zoé

I wasn't there the years before to wish you:

*Happy birthday WR*
​


----------



## nichec

Oh hey, happy birthday


----------



## geve

Only three years old, and the word "arheu" hasn't been used once! (can't say what the English equivalent is, since there is no thread on this...) So you were already linguistically adult when you were born. 

Ah, toddlers... We would like them to always remain the cute things they are, yet we are curious to see what they'll become. Let's keep pampering the king child, people!


----------



## The Scrivener

HAPPY

BIRTHDAY

WR!
mmmm.....​ 
Help yourselves!​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños WR!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡Y gracias por toda la ayuda de los foreros, mods y amigos!!!*

*Fernita *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I wish everybody on The Threads' Planet —who is answering, questionning and moderating well— a happy 3rd birthday!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Feliz cumpleaños para el maravilloso WordReference! 

Este foro ha sido una bendición en mi vida y en él he descubierto una fuente inagotable de generosidad.   Mi gratitud por toda la ayuda que me brindan los foreros, por la valiosa orientación de los moderadores, y por todos los buenos amigos de distintas partes del mundo.*

*Un abrazo lleno de cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## Nicomon

> If you talk to a man in a language he understands, that goes to his head. If you talk to him in his language, that goes to his heart. *Nelson Mandela - born July 18, 1918 *


I think a very important event - *July 18 2004*- is missing on this page 
July 18 in history 
But I vividly remember this one, which happened right here in Montreal 
*Sunday 18, 1976: Gymnast Nadia Comaneci, aged 14, scores first ever perfect 10 at the Olympics.*​ 
Happy 3rd birthday WR, and to everyone in this wonderful 
*community of* *language lovers!*​


----------



## danielfranco

... and many moooooooooore!
D.


----------



## the boss

*Happy birthday to one of the best ideas of mankind !!!!!!!*


----------



## jonquiliser

Well well well...! A bunch of congratulations, then!  Taking WR's just a toddler, s/he/it will soon learn to talk properly, don't you think?!  Good luck, Wordie!


----------



## Paquita

*Tres años .... de WR*

*¡ Fantástico !*

​
*Mil gracias a Mike y a todos los que contribuyen a que estos foros vivan y se amplien. *

Paquita


----------



## Gévy

*¡¡¡World's reverence to WordReference!!!*​ 
¡Qué gusto festejar los tres años de existencia de un sitio como este, donde las palabras encuentran su sitio, adquieren sentido, encuentran su media naranja en otro idioma; donde nos torturamos los sesos entre risas y buen humor; donde todos cabemos con tal de preguntar, curiosear o contestar.

Suerte a WR, y sobre todo felicidades y gracias mil a Mike por haberlo ideado y montado. 

*Bisous à tous !*​ 
Gévy


----------



## YaniraTfe

*GrAcIaS pOr HaCeRnOs La ViDa MáS FáCiL*


¡Es fantástico sentirse ayudado

y sentir que podemos ayudar!

*¡ F E L I C I D A D E S    W R !*


----------



## Cecilio

*HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY!!!*

WR is one of these things that no-one would have imagined just a couple of decades ago. And we are making it possible now. A wonderful, enriching experience.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Missed WR's 4th birthday last month, but just noticed that Jana updated the site's formidable history here.

_Mazel tov_ to Mike Kellogg and all WRF forer@s, past and present. 

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

Four amazing years. I'm excited that we are coming up on one million threads in the next few days.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Mike, 4 años de tenacidad y paciencia...hacen este Foro un reconocido y obligado sitio de consulta..., para los visitantes, y para los que estamos adentro día a día, pues que puedo decir, adicción total, yo particularmente soy "realmente" fiel a _WR._

Y estos comentarios confirman lo dicho. ( en los últimos tres parrafos....)

Un abrazo a todos...¿se nos paso la fecha?

Rosangelus


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas Felicidades

Gracias al talento y coordinación de Mike, el arduo trabajo de todos los moderadores (activos y jubilados) y la colaboración de todos los foreros y usuarios de WR.

Ya casi el millón:
Hilos: 992,715
Miembros: 266,188                      

 Congratulations

Thanks to Mike's talent and coordination, the hard work of all the moderators (active and retired) and the colaboration of all WR and forum users.

Almost a million:
Threads: 992,715
Members: 266,188 *


----------



## Sarasaki

Three cheers to WR on its fourth birthday!!

I take this opportunity thank you ALL - MK, mods and all the forum members for the enthusiasm which makes this site such a pleasure to visit.

Here's to many many more years!!

Sarasaki


----------



## EmilyD

"...and here's a pinch to grow an inch!...."

Mazel Tov and congratulations, dear WordReference and Mike and *every*one here.

  

Nmi


----------



## emma42

Thank you, merci, danke, dank, gracias, grazie, gracies, obrigada, shukria, shukran, dekuji, tack to Mike and all Moderators, who do such a brilliant job.  Also, to all Forer@s who contribute with kindness and intelligence to this site.

Ta, me ducks! (Nottinghamese for "Thank you, friends").


----------



## Mirlo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WR  *
*AND ALL THE MEMBERS!*
*NUNCA ES TARDE PARA CELEBRAR...*
*¡SALUD!*


​


----------



## Nanon

¡¡¡Pasamos el millón!!!
Thanks to All!!!


----------

